# utf8_encode / utf8_unicode



## beastie_007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello bsd_fans ;-)

The following rules below came on my screen when i putted my backup on a new installation of my freebsd (8) webserver (apache-2.2.13)  

-----

```
warning: array_map() [function.array-map]: The first argument, 'utf8_encode', should be
either NULL or a valid callback in /usr/local/www/apache22/data/includes/unicode.inc on line 338.
```
------ 

Till now i had now problems to put back my backup of my drupal-installation. (i used before 7.1 and 7.2 RELEASE)

In PHPMyAdmin i changed the MySQL connection methode to different connectionstyls whitout any good result. I swiched from 1 to 2

1. MySQL connection collation: utf8_encode_ci


2. MySQL connection collation: utf8_unicode_ci

the problem did not resolved till now

--
some technical info for the php and mysql-server insiders, i use:
MySQL Server version: 5.1.41
MySQL client version: 5.1.41
MySQL charset:  UTF-8 Unicode (utf8)
PHP extension: mysqli
Version information: 3.2.3


```
Apache/2.2.13 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.13 OpenSSL/0.9.8l DAV/2 PHP/5.2.11 with Suhosin-Patch
```

I am a basic php and mysql user, so, i don't know much about it but tried some litle solutions but i didn't helped for so far.

any help would be appreciate


Beastie_007 
(...sorry for my bad English to explain it right well)


----------



## aragon (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, utf8_encode() is a PHP function that's part of the XML module.  Looks like that function doesn't exist, so have you got textproc/php5-xml installed and working?  Check phpinfo() to see what modules PHP has loaded too.


----------



## beastie_007 (Dec 7, 2009)

aragon,

it was just like you wrote,....



and after that , it was neccesary to install " pecl-uploadprogress-1.0.1 " also......................

restarting the webserver and

after this all, the problem was solved 100%
It works fine and very fast now

My old backup of Drupal (cms) ...first working on FreeBSD 7.1, is working now complete for 100% on my new fresh installed FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE

ThanX verry much for the solution,

Beastie_007 

http://www.m31galaxy.nl
note: server is not always online !


----------

